# Pipeline Welding Metallurgy



## سامح 2010 (16 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرفق ملف Pipeline Welding Metallurgy اتمنى من الله ان ينفع الجميع وان يجعله فى ميزان حسناتى.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## baldassar (18 مايو 2009)

allah yar7am walidayk !


----------



## سامح 2010 (19 مايو 2009)

اللهم امين ويرحم والديك ايضا


----------



## ahmed saleh11r (30 مايو 2009)

thank you for your efforts


----------

